# Hello from Naples!



## Penyajo (10 mo ago)

Hey guys been around a long time but first time posting. I have a 1973 Johnsen that my buddy and I have rebuilt completely. Project is coming to an end and we are to start rigging her up this weekend. My question is for now what prop would you guys recommend starting out with? We have a brand new yamaha f40. Here's the boat


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

Man that thing is gonna fly with a 40. What’s the weight of the engine?


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

The boat looks spectacular too.


----------



## Penyajo (10 mo ago)

formerWAflyfisher said:


> Man that thing is gonna fly with a 40. What’s the weight of the engine?


Yea I believe it will, I kinda of wish I would have got a 25 just for weight reasons. It's 213lb dry. Gas, live well and batteries are in the front to balance her out. Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Looks great. My 30hp Nissan 4 stroke remote is 156 going on the same hull. Mine is remote though. Let us know how she runs cause I my project is further behind than yours. Also do you have deck drains, looked like that in the sea deck. Love the seadeck pattern as well.


----------



## Penyajo (10 mo ago)

Mike Haydon said:


> Looks great. My 30hp Nissan 4 stroke remote is 156 going on the same hull. Mine is remote though. Let us know how she runs cause I my project is further behind than yours. Also do you have deck drains, looked like that in the sea deck. Love the seadeck pattern as well.


 Hey Mike! Thank you so much for the comments. What do you mean about your 30 horsepower Nissan being 156 I don't understand. To answer your question yes I do have floor drains 2 in front of the rear bullhead and 3 in the back storage compartment all draining to the bilge area. They will be trimmed out with some stainless steel flush mountain drains


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

formerWAflyfisher said:


> Man that thing is gonna fly with a 40. What’s the weight of the engine?


"You mean man that things gonna squat!" Thats twice the power and weight that hull needs you might as well get a tahatsu 60 and be done with it!

Other than that nice build 👍


----------



## Penyajo (10 mo ago)

Silent Drifter said:


> "You mean man that things gonna squat!" Thats twice the power and weight that hull needs you might as well get a tahatsu 60 and be done with it!
> 
> Other than that nice build 👍


Well, we will see how she sits soon enough. Batteries, gas tank, and live well are in the front. Hopefully that will help on the squat and she just sits a bit low. I am rigging her up day by day. Just put the jack plate and motor on just now.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Looks really good 👍love the sand tan color bought a keywest bay reef same color🙂


----------



## Penyajo (10 mo ago)

Silent Drifter said:


> Looks really good 👍love the sand tan color bought a keywest bay reef same color🙂


Thanks man! Awlcraft 2000 in desert sand. Just put it on last weekend. I have a poling platform and a bunch of other accessories still to mount. Can't wait to share more as it gets put on. We've been working on it for a year and a half now.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Was wondering what you used for deck material? Wood or composite?


----------



## Penyajo (10 mo ago)

Silent Drifter said:


> Was wondering what you used for deck material? Wood or composite?


It's all made of dyvincell. There's one piece of marine ply for the very front bulk head.


----------



## Penyajo (10 mo ago)

Here's a couple pictures from a while back.


----------



## isubarui (Aug 10, 2015)

Looks good. That boat is going to get up and go.


----------



## Penyajo (10 mo ago)

isubarui said:


> Looks good. That boat is going to get up and go.


Thanks! I agree it will be fast. Hope she doesn't squat too much tho! Motor is big for the boat.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Beautiful build!
I had a Johnson on my Johnsen. It was a 40 horse manual tiller. So it was a good bit lighter. But I think if you keep everything upfront you should balance out the extra 50 pounds or so. The only way to figure out your prop is to run what you got. And see where you are at performance and RPM wise and go from there. Most motors want to be near 6k RPMS. And adjust the pitch up or down. Or you may find that you have to much squat under power. So you can get a prop with stern lift. To get you riding high and somewhat dry.

My Johnsen had a full deck on it as well. That appeared to be factory. Because it was made off a mold. It’s the only one I have ever seen or heard of. Definitely not as clean as yours. You guys did good 👍


----------



## Penyajo (10 mo ago)

jonny said:


> Beautiful build!
> I had a Johnson on my Johnsen. It was a 40 horse manual tiller. So it was a good bit lighter. But I think if you keep everything upfront you should balance out the extra 50 pounds or so. The only way to figure out your prop is to run what you got. And see where you are at performance and RPM wise.
> My Johnsen had a full deck on it as well. That appeared to be factory. Because it was made off a mold. It’s the only one I have ever seen or heard of. Definitely not as clean as yours. You guys did good 👍


Dude what a nice comment! I don't have any prop right now. Brand new crate motor doesn't come with it. I was going to start out with a 10.5 diameter with an 11 pitch. Hoping that will give me good all around. No tach but I might install on temp for tuning purposes. Thanks for checking her out!


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

Nicely done!! I’m considering building one of these myself. I just finished a Randall craft last winter, but like the lines on the Johnsen as well. At any rate, a prop at this point is a pure guess, but I think with the weight of that boat I’d go bigger, maybe a 13p to start. Definitely put a tiny tach or a knockoff version of one so you can tell what it’s doing rpm wise. I got a cheap one off Amazon that’s worked great for several months now. Another option is to call Ken at Prop gods and talk to him. He was spot on with my recommendation, although I had numbers from my current prop to give him. 
As a reference my 25hp 2s had a 10x13 (4blade) that was only hitting 5500. I dropped to 10x12 4 blade and picked the needed rpm’s. (400) Its now doing the same rpm and mph as the 10x13 3 blade that was on it originally. 5900/29mph. My skiff is a 14’ Randall Craft but mines built with wood, so it’ll be a bit heavier than yours.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

I got a few you could have tried. But it’s for a different shaft size. Solas props are quality and fairly cheap at a bit over $100 depending on what you need


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Call [email protected]


----------



## Penyajo (10 mo ago)

SS06 said:


> Call [email protected]


After hearing that from you and another person on this thread and looking at his website that's exactly what I'm going to do. Thanks.


----------



## Sheepdogg (Sep 10, 2021)

Sweet build !!


----------



## Penyajo (10 mo ago)

Sheepdogg said:


> Sweet build !!


Thanks man! Just mounted the poling platform and rubrail. It's really starting to come together now.


----------



## Penyajo (10 mo ago)

Got a couple more things done over the weekend.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

WOW MAN !!! That 40 looks killer on there 👍💪


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Sweet!! Welcome!


----------



## Penyajo (10 mo ago)

Silent Drifter said:


> WOW MAN !!! That 40 looks killer on there 👍💪


Hell yea man! A little different of a boat than I posted a couple days ago huh? I can't wait to wheel her down to the water. My decking will be installed on Wednesday and it's all electrical and plumbing from there!


----------



## Penyajo (10 mo ago)

fishnpreacher said:


> Sweet!! Welcome!


Thanks brother!


----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## Penyajo (10 mo ago)

Mac 763 said:


> Welcome


Thanks Mac!


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Penyajo said:


> Hey Mike! Thank you so much for the comments. What do you mean about your 30 horsepower Nissan being 156 I don't understand. To answer your question yes I do have floor drains 2 in front of the rear bullhead and 3 in the back storage compartment all draining to the bilge area. They will be trimmed out with some stainless steel flush mountain drains


I guess I should have added lbs behind my 156lbs. Lol. Just hoping to see what i can kind of expect. I think our weights on the boat will be very similiar but i added sponsons. 

Also what rub rail did you get and was it expensive?


----------



## Penyajo (10 mo ago)

Mike Haydon said:


> I guess I should have added lbs behind my 156lbs. Lol. Just hoping to see what i can kind of expect. I think our weights on the boat will be very similiar but i added sponsons.
> 
> Also what rub rail did you get and was it expensive?


I understand now. We should have the best on the water in the coming week or so. I will post some pictures. As for the rub rail, 300 bux from taco marine.


----------

